# Long tail mud motor



## blacksmithden (Jul 27, 2014)

Well, I've been wanting to build a long tail mud motor for a few years now for running our shallow prairie rivers in my flat back canoes. This week, I got a 6.5hp Honda engine off a buy and sell site for $60.00. It would only run on full choke, and it looks pretty rough. 1.5hrs of cleaning the carb and tank, and I had it running like new. Today I made up the face plate that mounts to the side of the engine, and the shaft coupler. Here's a pic. I've promised myself that I'd take pictures along the way to post on here for you guys to look at. I also wanted to keep a running total of the cost. The coupler and face plate were made up from bits of scrap I've picked up here and there, and the bolts and set screws I had laying around from 30 years of being a professional mechanic/millwright. I'm not counting my time into it because this is a hobby, and I'm building it to use myself. 

So far - $60.00


----------



## drs23 (Jul 27, 2014)

Looking good. I appreciate folks that have the time and dedication to document a project through completion.

Can't wait to follow along and watch it progress.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 27, 2014)

I will be watching this one, as its on the project list.

Jake Parker


----------



## GarageGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm also interested in seeing your progress because I've thought about trying this too.  Looking great so far!

GG


----------

